# Hydroxycut - Causing Laxative Effect



## brazeneye (Nov 7, 2005)

I just started taking Hydroxycut today (2 before breakfast, 2 before lunch), and it seems to have given me a total laxative effect.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

get gakic


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2005)

Most stimulants get my GI tract going. If it is loose, I'd stop the hydroxycut. If it just makes you have to go soon after taking it, I woudn't worry about. Just plan to be near a bathroom at those times.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Nov 9, 2005)

The excessive caffeine tends to have that affect. For those who don't drink it regularly, coffee does the same thing.


----------

